# When do you first handle your litters?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive noticed a few people saying they dont disterb there litters untill after a few days, but im in there from day one. I check all are have everything they are ment to and no extra bits and sex them all and count how many are there, oh and of course a photo or two. Ive only once had a mum who wasnt impressed, all the others dont mind as long as i put them back. So it got me wondering when people first handle there litters, i know it will proberly depend on the females personality but thought a poll may be intresting.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

i always seperate the doe and put her in her own tank a few days beforing giving birth unless you have multiples giving birth at the same time...... I do a visual check on them after birth and then i start handling them on about day 3 when the pigments appear...

Remove the doe before handling the babies or she freaks out no matter how tame....


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

was always told there is a higher risk of mummy's eating babies from getting stressed etc if handled under three days.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I handle from day one, never had issues. I've removed moms before and I've also left them in while handling babies and I've never seen a difference there either. I think it depends on how well the mom knows you and your smell and if she's comfortable with you in general. I do always bring their favorite treats though like toasted oatmeal bread which distracts them enough to not care what I'm doing, lol!


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

i have answered 3-4 days. but t depends on the mum really. i have some mice that are really friendly and are happy with me handling within a couple of hours of birth. other that i have are quite skitish and so i leave then till about 4 days if possible


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I always handle them on day 1, I like to count and sex all my babies as I do not keep males unless I know they can be put to use. That way, I can cull the litter down and the ones left get a good start on their milk bellies. I haven't had any problems with my females when I do this, I usually just leave them in the tank and allow them to sniff my hand before moving into the nest. They probably dont mind because I always put the babies back within a 15 minute time span. Usually, I wont pull all out at once, and since mice cant count- they honestly dont even notice.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I've always gone in on day one to count and sex them. I think for anyone that culls it's quite important to get in there early as I feel it's better to do it as young as possible for the sake of the pup being culled, and their littermates as it'll be better for them to have an earlier head-start. I've not bred a large number of mice but I've also never had a problem with does getting stressed that I'm in their nest.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

if you want them tame you need to handle them around 10 days at the latest before hopping stage, if tamed well enough they wont even hop and will be used to you before they even opened their eyes


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

*MouseHeaven*
i also cull based on sex, which is why i get them out at day one, also cant resist a hold lol


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I check all my mice and litters every evening when I feed/water, so if they've just had them I'm in there a few minutes after birthing, though sometimes I've caught them in the act, if they had them the night before it may be closer to 24 hours, but I don't take any special precautions before handling the pups, I just scoot momma off them and spread them out in the bin and look through, I usually count, sex, and cull extra bucks and runts then as well. If a doe is so nervous/skittish she'd eat her pups just from me handling them I'd probably cull her anyway.


----------

